# Epson T60 Clogged inkjet head



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have an issue with my epson stylus t60 inkjet running with sepom CISS. 

i forgot to print for 5 days as i went out of town, (dealer says must print at least 1 page every 2 days). when i get back, now i see that the printer does not print the red color. i tried cleaning the head with the usual syringe method with the cleaning solution from CISS ink suppliers. still nothing happens, red still missing.

my other epson me office 960 also had the same issue, but after doing the same process, i was able to clean the head. considering that the ME office 960 already have the issue for more than 6 months.

Can tell me other possibilities and work around to bring back the red on my Epson T60?

Thank you guys.

Cheers!!!


----------

